# Flea Market Stanley Jointer



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

I had posted this in the Garage Sale Challenge thread, but didn't want to take up space there. My new to me $10 Stanley No. 7


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Works nicely after a couple of adjustments, but in definite need of some TLC. So into the evaporust and I'm left with.....


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice find. I don't know the Stanley Types; but the low knob makes it earlier than my oldest Stanley.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice find buddy! I know you probably already have it back together but it doesn't look like it had quite a long enough dunk... Might could use another 12 hours or so. 

I say this because I'm the worst about it myself... I'm so impatient that I always want to jump the gun. It really would be best to get rid of all of the rust though and then protect it.

Cheers! I want to see curls!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

That's a real nice cleanup *but* that iron is looking just a wee bit short.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

A couple hours ago I bid on one of those at an auction, I dropped out at $30.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

OK, some more pictures for Joe's inspection are below. Would an off-size iron cause an issue in using the plane? The cap iron is a long 5 3/4", with the blade maybe a 16th longer.

And Tom, you're right about the wait. Needs a little more time, but it's tough finding something long enough to fit the body without needing 10 gallons to cover it. Have to get some heavier trash bags and try that.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Sweeeet score!


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

JQMack said:


> OK, some more pictures for Joe's inspection are below. Would an off-size iron cause an issue in using the plane? The cap iron is a long 5 3/4", with the blade maybe a 16th longer.
> 
> And Tom, you're right about the wait. Needs a little more time, but it's tough finding something long enough to fit the body without needing 10 gallons to cover it. Have to get some heavier trash bags and try that.


I think your iron is about used up. You are due for a Hock Iron.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

JQMack said:


> OK, some more pictures


No ruler needed on that one. You would have had 2.5" of usable iron below that circlular cutout on a new blade. Your iron has been sharpened so much that one more swipe of the grinder and you will end up with a U-shaped piece of metal when you break through to the cutout. The original would only have been hardened the first couple of inches, so now you are in soft metal category. That's one knot or wavy piece of grain from disaster.

The length of the chipbreaker is immaterial - it is always shorter than the cutting iron. That's why there is that slot down the middle or the cutter - so you can slide the chipbreaker so it's edge is just a hair behind the cutting edge of the iron. When the iron gets so short that it's almost the same size as the chipbreaker, well like that one comedian says - there's your sign.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Wow, that DOES look short. Put a new Hock blade in there and you'll be in heaven!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

...and the Hock chip breaker, too.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

OK, NOW I see the problem. I could have stared at that thing for an hour and it wouldn't have dawned on me.

But that's why I post things here, to learn, right?

But I just hate it when someone give me a excuse to upgrade. :thumbup:


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

nice find JQ. 

i was given a No. 7 also. to totally submerse it i took some heavy foil paper, folded it into the shape of a square tub around the plane, a trash bag in case it leaked out, and in went hte plane. it worked great. just make sure you fold the edges carefully and it ahould not leak. 


i am sure there are better/easier ways, but htis worked for me.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and info everyone. I'm going to try the aluminum foil for a longer soak this evening.

Looking at blades today. Wondering if the Hock blade is worth twice the price of a Stanley replacement.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll take a picture of my dunk tank tomorrow if I remember. It's a 3/4" ply box lined with heavy plastic. You can't put the items flat against the bottom though as it causes funny stains. I have a couple wood strips ripped at a 45 that sit across the bottom to keep items from the bottom and as the wood is porous I don't get any stains. I use it for 6's on up and saw plates. 

As for the Hock blades... Yes, they are worth it.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

OK, thanks for the info.

Hock blade is on the way. Along with a couple of other things that I "needed" from Lee Valley. :innocent:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

JQMack said:


> OK, thanks for the info.
> 
> Hock blade is on the way. Along with a couple of other things that I "needed" from Lee Valley.


I think you will like the Hock Iron. I have one in my #5 which is my go-to plane. The Hock is thicker so it is stiffer than the origonal and it maintains a sharp edge better. I have a Pinnacle Iron in my 4 1/2 smoother, and like it just as well.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

The Hock iron, and a card scraper which I'm eager to try, should be here Monday. Do the Hock irons need to be lapped and honed prior to use?

And, looking at another Hand Tool thread, Joe put up a post that left me thinking. Do most folks that are restoring older tools to user status put a lot of value on appearance?

This No. 7 for example. With a little more time in the evaporust bath and installation of the new iron, it should be ready to go. But with most of the finish gone, I'm tempted to lay down a coat of spray paint to seal and improve the look of the tool. Is there really a need for that? And is it possible to take away from the history of the tool by taking a resto too far?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

The Hock Iron I have was pretty flt on the back, and pretty sharp. I spent a little time proving to myself that it did not need flattening and then I honed the edge.


----------



## Bwood (Nov 28, 2011)

I was wondering in general what you guys are going with A2 or O1. I have an O1 Hock and love it but haven't tried A2.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bwood said:


> I was wondering in general what you guys are going with A2 or O1. I have an O1 Hock and love it but haven't tried A2.


Both the Pinnnacle and Hock Irons I have are A2. I have no experience with O1.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

The new blade is a wee bit longer.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

LOL I guess so! Very nice!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't wait to hear how that new blade works.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

JQMack said:


> And, looking at another Hand Tool thread, Joe put up a post that left me thinking. Do most folks that are restoring older tools to user status put a lot of value on appearance?
> 
> This No. 7 for example. With a little more time in the evaporust bath and installation of the new iron, it should be ready to go. But with most of the finish gone, I'm tempted to lay down a coat of spray paint to seal and improve the look of the tool. Is there really a need for that? And is it possible to take away from the history of the tool by taking a resto too far?


Probably be the weekend before I get it put back together and working but I can't wait. Still wondering about the paint though.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I know some people will strip and paint if there is not much japanning left. I believe a Rustoleum black enamel is used. There has to be some info about that on the net.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

There is A LOT of info. The question for me is not so much "How" but "if". There is a lot of history here, can't imagine how much sharpening may have been required to shorten the blade like that and someone went to the trouble to stamp a "Z" on each side.

It's going for a longer soak tonight, we'll see how it comes out.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

OK my last attempt at a 24-hour soak, well, didn't last 24 hours so a better apparatus was needed. Some scrap plywood and pine, a garbage bag and a no. 7 can be almost completely submerged in less than 1/2 gal of Evaporust. We'll see how it looks tomorrow.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

At last....


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That's looking real nice.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

I think the restoration is complete.....


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice job on the resto... Looks like it's performing well for you too! :thumbup:


----------

